
The New California Gold Rush - alexandros
http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local-beat/NEW-CALIFORNIA-GOLD-RUSH.html
======
patrickgzill
There is gold, however small, in most states, usually in one or two of the
large rivers.

Gold is often found alongside quartz - as water erodes the quartz, the gold is
carried away by the water.

Interesting links:

Post on dry washing for gold:

<http://goldismoney.info/forums/showthread.php?t=415908>

That poster's "Encyclopedia of Prospecting" <http://nevada-outback-
gems.com/prospect/chris_prospect.htm>

Have always thought it would be neat, even if not profitable, to buy a pan and
see if a few bits of gold dust can be found.

~~~
indigoshift
It's fun. When I was 16, my dad bought a 50% stake in an actual gold mine in
northern Idaho. We spent the summer mining for gold--after we spent a few
weeks getting the neglected mine up and running again.

My dad and brother would go underground and do the actual digging; my mom and
I stayed topside, with me running the hoist and the both of us working the
sluice box.

I found a nugget as big as my thumb that year. We found a number of smaller
nuggets as well.

Two years before, my dad had a placer claim for a stretch of creek about 10
miles from the mine just described, and we spent all summer out in the woods,
dredging and panning for gold. Didn't find anything, though.

------
jeromec
I'm in California, not far from the canyon above Azusa mentioned in the
article. The last time gold shot up I looked into what hobby mining is about
since I'm a play-in-nature kind of guy. The thing I took away from the
websites I visited is that it all comes down to dumb luck to be successful.
You can have a guy with a simple pan find more in a few days than the guy with
multiple sluices and $10K of equipment has done in months. One story told of a
guy carefully panning who looked up because someone playing in the river had
slipped on a rock. That rock turned out to have about $32K worth of gold in
it.

------
steveplace
Time to start selling shovels.

